# An Alarming Problem



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Please help me with this "alarming" problem which needs to be resolved.

I plan to purchase a brand new mechanical alarm clock and I have found that the variety of models and makes available to buy in the UK is surprisingly limited when compared to the United States, which seems to still be in love with mechanical alarm clocks.

In looking at the models available for purchase here in the UK, there seem to be the three main types - internal bell (Acctim Oscar and Accctim Favell), single external bell mounted on top (Acctim Pimlico) or twin bells mounted on top - this last type clearly being the most popular, with models available from Acctim, Kienzle and Atlanta, as well as other nonbranded varieties).

The models that I would be prepared to choose from so far are listed below, but I am open to other suggestions, as long as they don't exceed Â£40.

1. The Acctim (Towcester Clock Works) twin-belled Keighley alarm clock, in the cream version which costs about Â£15:










The back of this clock is rather nicely shaped and has all-metal keys.

2. The single external bell Acctim Pimlico alarm clock at about Â£13, in either chrome or "putty" colour. This model seems to be on the way out now; a red version was also available:










3. The Kienzle gold plated alarm with twin bells priced at about Â£23. Kienzle is a good name with a long and distinguished history but it did have a bad period when it passed to a Hong Kong based holding company. I worry that this clock might be no better than an Acctim, in spite of the name. What do you think?:










4. Atlanta twin bell mechanical alarm clock - my favourite so far - priced at about Â£33 in this country but available in Europe for a bit less. Is it true that Atlanta have connections with the German clock making industry and is this clock likely to be a cut above the others?:










I would appreciate your help on this subject - many thanks. :smile3: :smile3:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a few I was going to put on the sales thread will pm you my friend probley most of these have the same internals so probley only visually difference ?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a repeater one, which when you knock it off it goes again after 5 mins........ all mechanical............ see if i can find it...........


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Iceblue thanks very much for the message and the pic of your on-sale alarm clocks. I have a feeling these are quartz, if I am not mistaken, and I was looking for a mechanical plain-faced neutral or metal coloured example, preferable new as it is a gift for a non-watch collector. But thanks for being so kind as to show me these clocks.

Dear harryblakes7 - I would very much like to see the mechanical alarm clock you speak of and find out who made it and when. I was really thinking in terms of a new one as a gift, but you never know, I might be interested in it if you are selling it.


----------

